# cool looking tank



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just bored at work and i was checking out ebay and came across this cool tank.
Unique Narra Driftwood Hexagon 100 Gallon Fish Tank on eBay.ca (item 110471648642 end time 14-Sep-10 17:01:15 EDT)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess i could have put this in the sales section...oh well


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

very cool tank indeed.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome
Have to hire a maid just to dust it


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How about this one:

Antique ~School House~ Fish Tank Aquarium on eBay.ca (item 390223897573 end time 02-Sep-10 17:33:13 EDT)


----------

